# Talon Falls catches fire



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

http://www.hauntersdigest.com/2011/02/talon-falls-haunted-attraction-catches-fire/


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's terrible. I hope no one was hurt. I wonder how many worked there.

I just checked their website. It looks like it was a large haunt, three parts. They had planned on being open March 4 & 5 for Scream Break and March 8th for a Transworld tour. So they probably had people working to get it ready.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

They had a normal season staff of 50. News said 2 of their attractions were spared but the fire damaged or destroyed over 2 acres of buildings and land.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

According the the video no one was hurt which I am glad. Very sorry to hear about the whole thing but lets make light of it a bit. 

One, How many firefighters do you think got freaked out and saw a melting bucky or two?

Second, I wonder if they have half melted buckies. Those could make some cool props. 

Third, I really hope they rebuild and had everything insured.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm glad no one was hurt, but this is very bad news for the haunt industry. Let's hope this doesn't cause fire inspectors across the country to go insane with their fire inspections and close down haunts. A lot of these guys are already on the fence with us.


----------



## BarkAtTheMoon (Feb 8, 2011)

Thats terrible.. Go thing no one was hurt!


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

They are still planning to open for scream break. They still have 2 attraction that were untouched by fire. They are promoting it as a fundraiser to rebuild.


----------

